# attaching siding with finish nails



## jdfnnl (Apr 10, 2017)

I am currently starting a small project building a waste bin enclosure using some nice cedar siding material. As such the finish will be stain grade and I would like to fasten the siding with 14-16 ga galv finish nails that will be set then filled before the stain/varnish. Given this will live outdoors I feel it needs something additional for longevity and am thinking of using some kind of glue between the siding and the framing. What came to mind originally is wood glue but then thought about how it can be brittle in the case of sheer stresses and wonder if some kind of flooring glue/liquid nails urethane type glue would be better suited. Then there is the detail that the corners are mitered and would like a way to glue/seal them tight without a gap; maybe wood glue is best here with the urethane glue everywhere else?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd use stainless nails and no glue. Galvanized will leave streaks, maybe even if countersunk and filled.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The first thing that jumped out at me was the galvanized nails definitely use stainless steel.

I personally wouldn't use trim nails if I did they would definitely be angle nail'd with glue.
The cross stitching method of nailing would help against withdrawal that you would normally get with the head of regular siding nail.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

In the same subject: is there such a thing as a filler that will take stain? 
In my scarce experience, the fillers that claim to be stainable tend to stand out when the stain is applied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

As far as finishing nails for an exterior application, one job really stood out.
It was an exterior deck, with Trex. The installer used interior 16 ga
2-1/2" nails, with no gap on a shaded deck, near the beach.

Its the only time I have seen 2 x 8 PT so rotted, that the deck drooped. Had to remove all the decking, pull the nails, rebuild the substructure and reinstall.

400 sq ft, and I took a bath...


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

Mordekyle said:


> In the same subject: is there such a thing as a filler that will take stain?
> In my scarce experience, the fillers that claim to be stainable tend to stand out when the stain is applied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the few occasions that I needed to fill holes on stained material, I'm not a painter, I used putty that went on after the material was stained and top coated. If you can't find the exact color, you can buy a couple colors that are close and mix them until you get the right color.


----------



## jdfnnl (Apr 10, 2017)

thanks for the tip on knitting the nails; this is something I will do along with outdoor liquid nails and maybe some clamps while nailing. Thinking to build the top using titebond III so as to leave out a lot of fasteners.

Not sure but I think the putty applied after the sealant would not be a good choice in the outdoor setting. Does anyone have any advice for filler/sealant techniques that hold up well on the exterior?


----------



## jdfnnl (Apr 10, 2017)

just got to wondering why I don't just use titebond III to glue the siding to the framing as well, perhaps with less squeeze out to clean up, but then I remember thinking how it doesn't allow any flexing.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are going through that much trouble maybe deck screws would be something to think about.
If you want it furniture like then countersink the screws and plug them plug them.

Andy.


----------

